# Can't play audio cd, but can mount cd-roms. [Solved]

## Nicias

I have a Dell Latitude D630, and I've followed the excellent guide on gentoo-wiki and almost everything is working. One of my two remaining problems concerns my optical drive. It works for CD-ROM's, I can mount them no problem, but I have no luck with audio CD's.

Here is the relevant part of lspci

```
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f9

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 6fa0 [size=16]

        Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE
```

the output of abcde when I try and rip a cd.

```
Executing customizable pre-read function... done.

Getting CD track info... cd-discid: /dev/cdrom: CDROMREADTOCHDR: Function not implemented

[ERROR] abcde: CD could not be read. Perhaps there's no CD in the drive?

```

the contents of the syslog when I insert a cd

```

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur hda: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur hda: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur ATAPI device hda:

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur The failed "Read 10" packet command was:

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 0

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 1

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 2

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 3

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 4

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 5

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 6

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 7

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur hda: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur hda: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur ATAPI device hda:

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur The failed "Read 10" packet command was:

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 0

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 1

Aug 16 22:43:37 ur hda: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

```

and dmesg has roughly the same thing.

Any thoughts?Last edited by Nicias on Sun Aug 17, 2008 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jointy

Is that happening on every audio disk ???

do you try to mount audio disks ???? (they will no mount)

j0inty

----------

## Nicias

I have tried a few audio disks and the same thing happens with them. 

I'm not trying to mount it. The error in the logs comes on inserting the disk. The error in the terminal comes when I type abcde to rip the disk.

----------

## Nicias

Updated to tuxonice-2.6.26 and it worked.

----------

## huckabuck

Arrgghh ... i guess i am having the same issue with not being able to play audio discs ... i'm running gnome 2.22.3 on a dell2400, with a sony dvd DRU840 dvd drive, and i cannot get the drive to see an audio disc at all. I'm running audacious and banshee , and neither one of them will see the disc. I Keep getting these messages;

First error message; Unable to mount Audio Disc (cannot find drive /dev/sr0)

and then when banshee opens, it asks if i want to import music to the library, followed by "Could not Read Audio CD ( Reading audio CD Table of Contents returned an invalid track count)

I removed the fstab entry in my /etc/fstab for a sr0 device, and have tried with this line in place 

/dev/sr0/cdrom     /mnt/cdrom     auto      noauto,ro,users  0 0

I have hal and dbus installed and running .

I'm at my wits end, what am i missing ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

huckabuck,

You don't mount audio CDs - they don't have a filesystem.

To play audio cds, you need to be in the cdrom group, so you can control the drive directly and the audio group, so you can use the audio hardware.

When you are in those two groups (check with the groups command) your Audio CD player of choice should work.

The content of /etc/fstab is not used. 

You cannot rip audio CDs unless you are in the cdrom group either, as both playing and ripping (digital audio extraction) needs raw device access.

----------

## huckabuck

I'm showing i'm in both of those groups ... what am i missing ... 

nano -w /etc/group

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,tbuckley

floppy:x:11:root,haldaemon

mail:x:12:mail

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

man:x:15:man

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:tbuckley

cdrom:x:19:haldaemon,tbuckley

dialout:x:20:root

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root

cdrw:x:80:haldaemon,tbuckley

usb:x:85:haldaemon,tbuckley

users:x:100:games,tbuckley

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage:x:250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

sshd:x:22:

ssmtp:x:407:

cron:x:16:

crontab:x:408:

locate:x:245:

tbuckley:x:1000:

messagebus:x:1001:

haldaemon:x:1002:haldaemon

plugdev:x:1003:haldaemon,tbuckley

lpadmin:x:106:

gdm:x:1004:

games:x:35:

netdev:x:1005:

avahi:x:1006:

hsqldb:x:1007:

my regular user is tbuckley, is there another way to check it ?

----------

## RedSquirrel

 *huckabuck wrote:*   

> ... my regular user is tbuckley, is there another way to check it ?

 

Run:

```
groups
```

as NeddySeagoon mentioned above.

If you've only just now added your user to the cdrom group, you need to logout and log back in again for the change to take effect.

----------

## huckabuck

Well its working now. I hadn't just added my user to those groups, but i ran that command, and logged out, and back in and now its working . I love this place. Thank you so much guys . Am feeling foolish now. 

On a related note, i have a 3 way speaker system connected to my system, and i'm only getting sound from the right channel and the subwoofer. Is there a setting i can tweak to get sound from all 3 speakers. There doesn't seem to be any loss of sound , i can hear both channels in the one speaker , but want to utilize all 3 for real stereo. Please let me know if i should start a new topic for the speaker issue.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

huckabuck,

I'm not sure you have your speakers connected correctly but alsamixer has some controls to swap things about.

Experiment with Exchange Center/LFE and Swap Surround Slot.

Don't feel foolish - you learned something. Pass that on to others when you see the opportunity.

----------

## huckabuck

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> huckabuck,
> 
> I'm not sure you have your speakers connected correctly but alsamixer has some controls to swap things about.
> 
> Experiment with Exchange Center/LFE and Swap Surround Slot.
> ...

 

stereo from all 3 is working now . Was tinkering in the alsamixer, and flipped back and forth with analog and digital connection cables ... works all around with analog jacks, not sure why not for digital, but the speakers are very old boston acoustics from an old gateway system .. it sounds wonderful , thats all that matters. By the way, thank you for your ICH kernel post. It really helped me alot putting together my kernel for this system. This is an ICH4 board, with a parallel ata drive and bus. 

This issue is solved for me

----------

